# Engineering Job Opportunities for Ladies in UAE



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello!
I am a Licensed Electronics Engineer and worked as a Senior Automation/Instrumentation Engineer for 2.5 years.
I used to do projects in Asia.
I went here in UAE under a Tourist Visa last July to August.
Unfortunately, I arrived during Ramadan Days which makes my job hunting more challenging.
I accepted a Secretarial Position before my Tourist Visa expired.
I really want to do engineering jobs.
Is there any lady here working as an engineer?
Or do you know lady working as an engineer?
Is it really that hard to get an engineering job in UAE particularly in Abu Dhabi and Dubai?
I am thinking now if I will just resign, and go back Philippines or move in another country.lane:
Badly need comments.:help:
Your advice will be highly appreciated.
Shukran!


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello
did you try applying for jobs in Automation and instrumentation ? their are many big names in this industry here in UAE . Honestly it is not easy to be a lady field or site engineer engineer for example in the middle east .
but their are lots of engineering jobs such as per-sales/tech support /tendering etc ..that have women even running the show.


----------



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello Samroo!
Yes, I applied.
I also applied AutoCAD Engineer since I know it.
But usually they say that they prefer male.
I applied in ZADCO and ADMA but they offer administration works.
I applied Sales Engineer for control valves but they said they hold that position.
And they rather hire with experience in sales.
I also applied in Yokogawa, Emerson, E&I etcetera but no vacancy.
I am into Distributed Control System (DCS), programming, testing, commissioning, Site Acceptancce Test (SAT), Factory Acceptance Test (FAT), maintenance etcetera.
In my previous company in Philippines, they sent me in and out of the country to do a certain project.
I feel like my engineering degree, engineering license and work experience is a waste.
However, the pay is far better to be a secretary in UAE than engineer in Philippines.
Are you an Instrumentation Engineer?
Do you know a government company in UAE that needed Instrumentation Engineer?
Because I have a ban in my work.
I need to wait one more year to transfer in non-government company.
Thanks a lot. [/B][/B]


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Lady Engr. said:


> Hello Samroo!
> Yes, I applied.
> I also applied AutoCAD Engineer since I know it.
> But usually they say that they prefer male.
> ...


Hi,
Have you looked at DEWA (Dubai Electricity & Water)?
They have an online careers portal and normally have engineering vacancies.
One imoortant thing to note - you should apply direct with them (and not through fake agents that take visa processing fees).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Steve!
Not yet.
I will check their careers portal then.
Hope to do engineering job very soon.:fingerscrossed:
Thank you so much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

When you say, Electronics Engineer, do you mean Electrical Engineer?


----------



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice question BedouGirl.
Electronics Engineer and Electrical Engineer are different.
Electronics Engineer deals with small voltage while Electrical Engineer deals with high voltage.
In layman’s term, electronics engineer is into “gadgets” while electrical engineer is into “appliances”.
Electronics engineer deals with communications (aviation, mobile phones, radio, satellite, telephone, television), biomed, semiconductors too.
In Philippines, Communication Subjects are included in Electronics Engineering.
In our diploma, BS Electronics and Communication Engineering is stated.
But in our license, Electronics Engineer only.
Heard in other countries, they separate the Electronics Engineering with Communications Engineering (not sure).
I hope I was able to explain the difference in the simplest way.ray:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lady Engr. said:


> Nice question BedouGirl. Electronics Engineer and Electrical Engineer are different. Electronics Engineer deals with small voltage while Electrical Engineer deals with high voltage. In layman&#146;s term, electronics engineer is into &#147;gadgets&#148; while electrical engineer is into &#147;appliances&#148;. Electronics engineer deals with communications (aviation, mobile phones, radio, satellite, telephone, television), biomed, semiconductors too. In Philippines, Communication Subjects are included in Electronics Engineering. In our diploma, BS Electronics and Communication Engineering is stated. But in our license, Electronics Engineer only. Heard in other countries, they separate the Electronics Engineering with Communications Engineering (not sure). I hope I was able to explain the difference in the simplest way.ray:


Very god explanation - thank you. Hopefully, this will also help people to guide you better.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi ,
I am a mechanical Power Engineer,No i thought your where an I&C engineer but your are more into the electrical side 

Please check ,ABB ALSTOM-GRID/Power and Schneider all work in HV/LV .

Forget about the governmental institutions specially Abu dhabi ones they are pushing for localization and its a long shot to get a job thier.

Good Luck


----------



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Very god explanation - thank you. Hopefully, this will also help people to guide you better.


Hi BedouGirl!
That was so sweet.:hug:
Thank you! Salamat! Shukran! ありがとう。(Arigatou!) Gracias!


----------



## Lady Engr. (Nov 6, 2014)

*Hello Samroo!*



samroo said:


> Hi ,
> I am a mechanical Power Engineer,No i thought your where an I&C engineer but your are more into the electrical side
> 
> Please check ,ABB ALSTOM-GRID/Power and Schneider all work in HV/LV .
> ...


Hello Samroo!:wave:
Yes, I am an Electronics Engineer however practicing Automation/Instrumentation.
I know Mechanical Engineer but not familiar with Mechanical Power Engineer…
You mean Mechatronics?:confused2:
I registered long time ago in Schneider Career Portal.
It is my dream company actually – heard that salary and benefits are overflowing.
I will keep an eye in ABB, and Alstom-Grid starting today.
Do you have any contacts in those companies?
Hahaha! 
Nowadays it is easier to get hired if you have “connections”.
Sorry to bother you.
You are right.
One of the staff from ZACO called me that my application seems impossible since they are more on local people – UAE National.
Shukran!


----------

